# diy fertilizer



## fishude92 (Apr 2, 2006)

does anyone here make there own fertilizer or know how to make some?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

As far as DIY'ing your own ferts, you can look into purchasing stump remover (Potassium Nitrate) at Home Depot, Lowe's or Ace Hardware (Green Light is the one that is usually recommended and I have used the Spectracide brand), Fleet Enema (source of phosphate) can be purchased at most retail pharmacies along with Epsom Salts (Magnesium Source) if you think you will need extra Mg. Be warned you may get some funny looks purchasing Fleet Enema and Epsom Salts together 

For one stop shopping, Greg Watson would be the one to contact for the dry ingredients: http://www.gregwatson.com/DryAquaticFertilizers.asp

You can then...

1) dose the ferts dry following the EI method, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

2) make solutions using Chuck's Planted Aquaria Calculator, http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_aquacalc.htm

3) make solutions following the PPS method, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-fertilizing/4241-pps-perpetual-preservation-system-new-tables.html


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

MattPat is right about the stump remover and fleets, but honestly, you can buy enormous quantities of bulk dry fertilizers for almost nothing. Most people on this site use this method. Greg Watson is a great source. Many local hydroponics shops also carry bulk dry ferts.

You'll need some source of trace elements too. Options here include a bulk trace mix like CSM+B, Tropica Master Grow, or Seachem Flourish.


----------

